# Dog door?



## Jetfever (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you have/ use a dog door? I do, it is in an insert for a sliding glass door. I just looked, and I do not see a pole on this subject...I'm not sure how to set up a vote, but Roxy loves her door.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one.... Have had it for 16 years........


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I intend to buy one for the sliding glass door soon. I think they are a life saver (or carpet saver).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I intend to buy one for the sliding glass door soon. I think they are a life saver (or carpet saver).


Well I dont know about the carpet saver..... If its raining and they come in and your dont catch them they will run thur your house...But I will say this.... my foster puppies who are 9 weeks old have been here less than a week and they know how to use it..... When they go I do go with them...but let them use the door..... And have had no accidents in the house now that they know how to use it....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

funny story.... My mother in law had a dog door in her sliding screen door for her toy poodles. Well, then my sis-in-law got a choc lab. When he was about six months old he saw a squirrel or something in the back yard and just went bookin' after it....needless to say the dog door was not big enough, so the whole screen door went flying off...  It was pretty funny!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

njb said:


> I intend to buy one for the sliding glass door soon. I think they are a life saver (or carpet saver).



what about on muddy days. Does that save carpet? LOL Just my thought.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

There is a reason I don't have carpet in the main part of the house--I keep thinking about getting some, then here comes Julie--oh nooo---be a long time before I have carpet. 

Call me lazy if you want...lol...I have learned that if you wait a bit--you can sweep the mud up when it dries--I, personally don't consider it lazy, but efficient--considering the volume.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> funny story.... My mother in law had a dog door in her sliding screen door for her toy poodles. Well, then my sis-in-law got a choc lab. When he was about six months old he saw a squirrel or something in the back yard and just went bookin' after it....needless to say the dog door was not big enough, so the whole screen door went flying off...  It was pretty funny!


Oh that is too funny! :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> There is a reason I don't have carpet in the main part of the house--I keep thinking about getting some, then here comes Julie--oh nooo---be a long time before I have carpet.
> 
> Call me lazy if you want...lol...I have learned that if you wait a bit--you can sweep the mud up when it dries--I, personally don't consider it lazy, but efficient--considering the volume.


Its not lazy..... I know what your saying........................:wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Its not lazy..... I know what your saying........................:wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


This is why I asked one of the new members with a puppy the other day if she had white carpet....lol

I am considering buying a wet/dry shop vac from my living room. Efficiency:lol: of effort


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> This is why I asked one of the new members with a puppy the other day if she had white carpet....lol
> 
> I am considering buying a wet/dry shop vac from my living room. Efficiency:lol: of effort


got one... and all my furniture right now has furniture pads on them .....:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

njb said:


> This is why I asked one of the new members with a puppy the other day if she had white carpet....lol
> 
> I am considering buying a wet/dry shop vac from my living room. Efficiency:lol: of effort


I got a wet/dry shop vac for Christmas!! I was so happy! It's the little things that make life better.  

P.S. This is post # 600 for me. Yay!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't have a doggy door in a million years!--wait, make that a BILLION years  I can't even imagine a muddy dog running in and out at will. OMG, I'd have to be sedated LOL Humans take their shoes off at the door, dogs get their feet inspected.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> This is why I asked one of the new members with a puppy the other day if she had white carpet....lol


I have pale beige carpets and they're spotless! You can do it if ya want  I honestly have never heard of anyone letting a dirty dog in their house--it is boggling my mind! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a clean house , But Im not OCD about it...They dont freely run around the house.... when they come in... wet and muddy. They come in through the kitchen , which is tile flooring and wait till there dried with a towel......I have a friend who works 40 hours a week and comes right home from work and starts cleaning...... You could eat off her floors...and would never know she has animals , unless you saw them...... *Nothing* is ever out of place and it looks like a picture from Better homes and garden......*Her house doesnt even look lived in.*.... Sorry... Im not going to spend my whole day in and out cleaning my house....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, i dont ask people to take their shoes off at my home but i do inspect all shoes (my children) as well as all paws LOL They know to sit when they come in the door on the ceramic tile and mommy checks them all LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

In one respect--tile in the main rooms in a whole lot of work to keep clean--it hides NO dirt and the dust bunnies chase you--but on the other hand it allows me to not be OCD or have my floors ruined. I do have carpet in the bedrooms--that is a must for me. 

Funny story--so my boy and his friends (all of whom have either just turned 13 or are about too) were having a testosterone surge the other night--I was mopping up dog pee (vet dog) at the time--that pee mop has become legendary now--want to quell violence among among a bunch of 13 year olds? Chase them with a 'dog pee mop'--they will forget why they were mad and unite in defense of the prospect of getting touched by a 'dog pee mop'....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Well, i dont ask people to take their shoes off at my home


It's pretty unthinkable around here for anyone to come in your house and not take their shoes off--I think I would feel funny telling an adult to do it, though! I'd just suck it up and hope their shoes were clean. But it's never happened


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I am thinking i have OCD for sure LOL :


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I am thinking i have OCD for sure LOL :



Nah  People just like different things and have different tolerances for messes. I like a pretty, clean house and a pretty, clean dog and pretty, clean kids. Not to the point of obsessively cleaning all day, but if you keep on top of it, it's not that time-consuming.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I am thinking i have OCD for sure LOL :


Should we take up a collection to get your help Lisa...... Are you like the guy on the show Monk.......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You mean not letting a dog that looks like this in your house? 










She looks like this more often than she does not....if you notice she had just got home from the groomer--still has that (used to be) pink neck scarf on. If I was OCD--I would have to have been committed by now.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

njb said:


> You mean not letting a dog that looks like this in your house?
> 
> She looks like this more often than she does not....if you notice she had just got home from the groomer--still has that (used to be) pink neck scarf on. If I was OCD--I would have to have been committed by now.


Now that's a cute face! But you just paid a groomer and then let her roll in the mud? See... I'd put Augie on my back and carry him in the house LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

He's cute but OMG there is no way he'd come into my house like that!!!! LOL :doh:


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I also have beige carpets. We have the kids come in and take their shoes off at the door (most families around here do). With all this rain I have towels for Bailey at the doors. He is "getting" that he has to sit and have his paws wiped off before he can come in. I am not OCD about my house, but I don't want muddy paws all over the carpet. Bailey had "fun" in the mud at the dog park last week. Thank goodness I had towels in the car because he got carried in and placed in the bathtub for a bath. I wish I wasn't alone at the time, because I would have loved pictures.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

My back seat has a sheet covering it--plus towels. Learned the hard way--the first foster I ever brought home poohed before I could get her home. Yuck. 

I would wash Julie off before she comes in--but that just starts the cycle all over again---LOL--so we noticed yesterday that McDonalds here has those auto flush toilets--the kind that flush when you stand up--my son and I were pondering how much fun Julie would have with one of those...LOL. Decided not to get one--my water bill would be outrageous.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

We have a dog door that came built right into the storm door we bought. The door leads right out to the Golden's area. When they come in, they enter the kitchen which has linoleom on the floor. The dogs are ban to the kitchen until we towel them off. There are times in the evenings they do not come into the other parts of the house until it is almost time for bed. During the times of banishment I try to do things in the kitchen to keep them company. As long as they can see one of us, Ted does not whine too much. Izzy loves to be out in the rain, but she gets into her dog house and naps there. Though there are times when it is pouring and she is playing in the mud puddles. 

Today it has been freezing rain, their time is limited outside as I don't want them to get too cold. So out they go for a bit, then inside for a drying of time. Thank goodness the ground is frozen and they are mudless.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

We have a doggy door in the sliding glass door off the kitchen, which really helps with two dogs. Otherwise, I'd be playing doorman all day. Of course, if it's pouring, I close it, using the insert. 

They also know that if they got muddy outside, to wait in the kitchen, I'll be right there to wipe them up. I keep towels by the door for that purpose - talk about nonstop laundry this winter! I've never seen so much mud!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> We have a doggy door in the sliding glass door off the kitchen, which really helps with two dogs. Otherwise, I'd be playing doorman all day. Of course, if it's pouring, I close it, using the insert.
> 
> I DO play doorman all day, so I'm glad for this thread to see how many have doggie doors, I sure could use one. Between the cat and Booker I'm getting more exercise than I wanted...hmmm maybe that's a good thing :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> He's cute but OMG there is no way he'd come into my house like that!!!! LOL :doh:


I think I'd let him into Ricky's room....but my wife wouldn't let him come in our living room..... :lol:


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> funny story.... My mother in law had a dog door in her sliding screen door for her toy poodles. Well, then my sis-in-law got a choc lab. When he was about six months old he saw a squirrel or something in the back yard and just went bookin' after it....needless to say the dog door was not big enough, so the whole screen door went flying off...  It was pretty funny!


Thats pretty funny he must of had a one track mind on were he was going.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have one in the bottom part of my back door storm door that leads out into my fenced in backyard. It has been a life saver for me for times I may need to work late. I know that my 2 can get outside for their bathroom breaks. Sometimes there is some extra mud tracking in by having them have easy access to the outside/inside but I can live with that. Also since I am still at home recovering from surgery and can only walk on one leg it is sure nice to not have to go and open the door each time they want out.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't have one because of my cat. We are kind of rural here. If Bella gets out she brings her "little friends" in with her. Usually baby rabbits, and last summer a SNAKE. Pretty horrifying to say the least. No dog door allowed here. Bella would literally turn it into a zoo. :bowl:


----------

